# prob affichage ipad



## nick0630 (12 Décembre 2011)

alors j'ai un ipad2 et j ai un petit problème avec un forum,  la page passe toujours en petit alors que les autres forums s affiche en grand 
ça vous le fait aussi ?


----------



## TheoC (28 Mars 2013)

Ce sujet date ! Mais est-il résolu ?


----------

